# Medical MCQs in mobile



## dr.mcqs2009 (May 19, 2009)

A site specialized in medical questions in the form of MCQs for mobile phones

www.medicalMCQ.com​ 
FREE​ 
The instructions are easy ​ 
Enter the site
Go to the download page
Chose the program to download
Chose the operating device (pocket pc, N93, LG, Samsung?etc) 
Click download
Send the program to your chosen Operating device via Bluetooth
And that's it​ 
*If you're faced with any difficulties contact us and we'll gladly help*​ 
*A picture is worth a thousand words*​



*[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']







[/font]*


*[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']with kind regards[/font]*​


----------

